# What does your wife do for you....



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

What does your wife do for you (or something she does in general) that makes say to yourself "wow I'm the luckiest guy in the world...this woman is amazing." I mean both sexually and non sexually. How do you let her know that whatever she did/does made you feel that way? Do you tell her to do that particular thing more, and if so how does she respond?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Non-sexually, a lot of things. They may sound mundane to some, but as a man coming from a marriage to very controlling ex-wife, just being allowed to do basic things like go out with my friends and being able to go for a short drive while coming home without being questioning on why it took me an extra ten minutes to get home that day is such a massive burden off my shoulders. She lets me breath, which is in itself a wonderful gift.

Sexually, I'm an easy pleaser, so almost anything gives me that special feeling, but there's one thing she does which drives me crazy. My fiancee has the best touch on my penis that I could imagine. She takes her hand and just very, very lightly runs her fingers over my shaft, balls, etc. It's light, but just hard enough to feel it and it drives me crazy. I could melt like butter. I love sex, but that touch is almost better than sex even, it's just so fantastic. 

She only started doing this about 4 months ago. It was something that I never even thought I'd like but she happened to try it one day and now that she knows I like it, she does it almost all the time. Usually if I'm kissing her body or playing with her breasts, I'm on my knees and hands on the bed beside her and she'll just reach down and start doing that to me. Most amazing feeling, and just thinking about it now is making me want to pitch a huge tent.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

She really meets all of my needs both phyiscally (sexually) and emotionally she is always there for me and if there is something i want she will help me get it this works both ways for her and for me when i was working on my mba she stepped up and took care of the girls now she is working on her MSN i have stepped up and picked up the slack give and take.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Nothing at all for at least the last 2 years.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Non-sexually, she makes me feel like she always has my back/will stand by me no matter what, and she is the most honest, trustworthy person I have ever met.

Sexually, I pretty much love anything she does for me. Recently, she has initiated 69 a few times, and it has been unusually awesome (I generally don't prefer it because of how difficult it can be to focus on my pleasure and hers at the same time). After the last time we did this, I told her I thought I was the luckiest man in the world!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW...how much space is there!! Here are a few things off the top of my head.

She is 100% supportive (e.g.when I wanted to return to college in 1994, she was the one who gave me the greatest encouragement to do so).

She is so very easy to get along with...we rarely argue.

She keeps herself looking gorgeous.

She meets my needs sexually in many ways and she has become much more adventurous over the years.

She is my best friend...I would rather spend time with her than anyone.

The thing that all of her that all of her wonderful qualities does for me is make my life very fulfilling, rewarding, and romantic.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I would not know where to begin. She does everything I want and I try to do the same for her. Our worlds revolve around the others needs. Really!!!!!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

missymrs80 said:


> What does your wife do for you (or something she does in general) that makes say to yourself "wow I'm the luckiest guy in the world...this woman is amazing." I mean both sexually and non sexually. How do you let her know that whatever she did/does made you feel that way? Do you tell her to do that particular thing more, and if so how does she respond?


She is fair in everything. It took me many years to realize how rare that is.


----------



## The Chimp (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely ****-all but apparently I should reckon I'm the luckiest man anyway


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

She handles most of the 'customer service' issues. She loves to scream and threaten people and write long legal letters with pages and pages of notes and photographs forcing people and companies to bend to her will. It always works and saves money what with everyone trying to rip you off nowdays.


----------



## LoydAviles (Aug 10, 2012)

i have stepped up and picked up the slack give and take


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

wifes my best friend,and biggest supporter even when i do something boneheaded.sexually,not a damn thing.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I often think 'wow! This woman is amazing'....how can anyone be so switched off to what is going on around her and so indifferent to the needs of those closest to her....

She's simply amazing!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

My wife is a good woman and an excellent mother to our children. As far as our relationship (intimate or non-intimate), after 26 years, it's far from amazing, unfortunately.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She owns a vast estate in Farmtown. She has become proficient at using birds as projectiles. She finds hidden items in computer generated pictures. She's good at taking long naps.


----------



## tinbanger (Feb 27, 2012)

Since this was posted in the Sex in Marriage forum, I'll start with that part.

Which would be almost nothing. Yes, we do have sex, but only when I initiate. BJ's are absolutely out of the question, and HJ's are on their own only when I make it a point to ask, and only during her period.

As far as everything else, she's a fantastic mother, great homemaker (off on mat leave for the last 11 months), and works her tail off at work (before she was off) to make sure she's pulling her weight.


----------

